# Difficult bait....Easy Snaps



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Yesterday...tues.

Bait in Destin was scarce and hard to find....finally, we did......Snapper were active and nice..... kept one 16' fish because of gut hooked......others were good.....one supersized....

But spent more time searching for bait than fishing......


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Holy crap a 16' snapper?? I gotta see a picture of that beast!!! Lol pictures or it didnt happen!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Would've been a state record but they already cleaned it...


----------



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

Sad to hear that bait is still tough to find.


----------



## evan (May 11, 2012)

same way in ob


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

It's coming y'all's way because in panama we are covered up with bait.


----------



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

I hope you're right. We had some good bait in May.


----------



## CRC (May 15, 2013)

Scruggspc said:


> It's coming y'all's way because in panama we are covered up with bait.


What have you been seeing man? I can only find lots and lots of hardtails... no threads in the bay and cigs have been hit and miss...? Need bait


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I caught a dozen threads at the second bouys yesterday in 15 minutes. Maybe I used the wrong words "covered up" should have used there here just not as prevalent as usual this time of year.


----------



## CRC (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, not anywhere near what it was last year... my freezer was full of threadfins this time last year. I was getting them in the bay almost every morning I went out. The cigars were a whole lot more thick also. But, maybe this is the summer of the blue runner?


----------



## cwalla1420 (Apr 22, 2012)

Does anyone chase after the menhaden in Destin?


----------

